# Monitor HP L1706 No Video, pantalla gris



## lsedr (Abr 23, 2012)

Saludos C

Tengo un monitor lcd, defectuoso, marca HP L1706 de 17 pulgadas, enciende pero no sale la senal de vídeo  y solo la pantalla muestra un color gris casi blanco.

ya resolde todos los puntos en busca de algun contacto defectuoso, pero el problema sigue...


----------



## nocta (Abr 23, 2012)

Podés subir fotos de las placas? De buena calidad y resolución.

Un saludo.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 23, 2012)

Estas son las fotos de mi placa tomadas con un celular, no tengo cámara de alta definición ahora disponible.

es la única que trae el monitor HPL1706...


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 23, 2012)

si prende en gris es que no esta llegando video, ese color se debe a que solo se enciendela lampara, revisa si esta llegando 5v a la placa de video, si los hay revisa el flex que no este roto o bien conectado.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 23, 2012)

lpnavy dijo:


> si prende en gris es que no esta llegando video, ese color se debe a que solo se enciendela lampara, revisa si esta llegando 5v a la placa de video, si los hay revisa el flex que no este roto o bien conectado.



el regulador de 5v si tiene voltaje... todo el equipo es una sola placa...


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 23, 2012)

revisa el unico regulador de voltaje que veo alli en la parte de la etapa de potencia el debe medir 3.3V en su salida te digo pin 1 es GND el pin 2 es Vo y pin 3 Vin


----------



## lsedr (Abr 23, 2012)

lpnavy dijo:


> revisa el unico regulador de voltaje que veo alli en la parte de la etapa de potencia el debe medir 3.3V en su salida te digo pin 1 es GND el pin 2 es Vo y pin 3 Vin



ok si eso voy a hacer...


----------



## lsedr (Abr 24, 2012)

Ya medi el regulador y esta bien, un poco mas de 5 volt de entrada y 3.35 de salida.


pero aun no da video....


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 25, 2012)

revisa los voltaje de los condensadores de esa etapa, ademas averiguate el manual de servicio del monitor para ver su diagrama electronico, ademas de que te da datos de diferentes fallas y como solventarlas.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 25, 2012)

lpnavy dijo:


> revisa los voltaje de los condensadores de esa etapa, ademas averiguate el manual de servicio del monitor para ver su diagrama electronico, ademas de que te da datos de diferentes fallas y como solventarlas.



tiene todos los voltajes en toda el área de video, creo que el procesador de video no sirve...


----------

